# Dragon Quest IX: Tips and Tricks



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, I didn't go the Zere Rocks even though I went to Zere.
That's odd right?
I need to back track now.
I find a bunch of walkthroughs through yahoo search that said about Zere Rocks and the Boss there is Garth Goyle.
I never faced that boss so now I have to get back.

Can anyone give me a like to the officail walkthrough?
No videos please........ I want to read it while playing through my game.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd be willing to help you out, but to be frank... The way you typed that out (Or maybe I just can't read well at four in the morning), I'm not entirely sure what you're getting at.

Would you mind clarifying?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 9, 2012)

Sure but I think it's pretty clear what I'm asking for.

I need a guide/walkthrough for the game.

I need one that I can read through so I can be playing my game and check what bosses I missed on my route.

I also would like any tips that would help me beat enemies along the way so I can level up alot before the Boss Battles.

Do you have any tips for a new Dragon Quest IX player?


----------



## PaJami (Jan 9, 2012)

When I got Dragon Quest IX, I picked myself up a strategy guide. They're a TAD bit pricey, but if you're planning on investing a lot of time in this game, this guide is a LIFESAVER. I quickly googled it and found a copy on Amazon, I'm not sure where else you can find one. Otherwise, it's less convenient in my opinion, but on gaming sites like IGN and Gamespot, you can find some walkthroughs. Good luck, and have fun


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 9, 2012)

@PaJami: Oh thank you for the information.
I'll see if I can find a guide at my local gamestop, walmart, or kmart.
If not I'll try to find an online walkthrough to help me.

Though if anyone has any helpful tips.
I'd appericate the information.
I'm most interested in the Boss Battles of the game though.
I'm trying to get through the heights of loniless to face Garth Goyle right now.
I somehow missed him on the first way through to Bloomingdale.
I skipped his battle completely and ended up near the big Spider Boss before I read about him on a friends blog.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a nifty guide I found on Gamefaqs, plus I'm sure there might be a few more guides on that site if you look around.

the Dragon's Den is also handy place.

Hope this helps out a little.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 9, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Here's a nifty guide I found on Gamefaqs, plus I'm sure there might be a few more guides on that site if you look around.
> 
> the Dragon's Den is also handy place.
> 
> Hope this helps out a little.



Thank you. This is a big help.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting this game, and I've never played any of the other ones. Is it worth it?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been thinking about getting this game, and I've never played any of the other ones. Is it worth it?



I'd say so, since I have about 200 hours on it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 11, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I'd say so, since I have about 200 hours on it.



Oh jeez. XD
I'll get it then. It looks like a game I too could put 200 hours into.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh jeez. XD
> I'll get it then. It looks like a game I too could put 200 hours into.



The customization of your main character alone is worth the money to me.
I've logged over 20 hours and I only started playing it 2 days ago.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh jeez. XD
> I'll get it then. It looks like a game I too could put 200 hours into.



Hehe, yeah, I have a lot of time on my hands 
Although, I did try to get Andy into it, but it didn't take. Just kinda depends.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 11, 2012)

I normally don't play fighter type games by I wanted to give this one a chance.
I'm hooked on it now.
So having guide links and print-outs is helpful for me.
I'm going to start my game over to re-do my character though because she's not completely like I planned she'd look.


----------

